# Gold Plated Contact points!!??



## silversaddle1 (Aug 22, 2009)

So I am in the process of scrapping 5 old (1999-2000) IBM VTL's. These things are 20 feet long, 6 feet high, and 3-6 feet deep depending on the section or module your looking at. They have a track or raceway that this robotic shuttle runs down. It runs the entire length of the machine. This robot would store and retrive data tapes that are stored in the machine. Anyway, there are doors along the machine that you can open and add or remove data tapes by hand. You could almost step inside the machine to add tapes if you wanted to. Well, the problem is, when you have this door open, your right in the path of the robot. When we were running this machine before we removed it, we were running this robot back and forth along the track. It would fly past up and down that track so fast it would amaze you. So if you had the door open and you were loading tapes, and the robot got a run command, well, it would not be good for you. I'm guessing the robot weighs about 50 pounds. So while I'm a scrapping this puppy out, I notice these interlock switches on every door. Pulled one down just for the hell of it and opened it up. Well, take a look. It has gold plated contact points in it. The "mounts" that the contacts are mounted on are brass, but they appear to be plated too. So how about it Harold, have you ever came across these before? I am saving them all, and I have about 60 of the switches so far. I'm guessing the gold plate to insure the robot won't run with the door open. You can see in the last photo where I ground off the contact point to see the silver (guessing it's silver) under the gold plating. Would it be worth the time to strip the switches?


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 23, 2009)

silversaddle1 said:


> So how about it Harold, have you ever came across these before?



No! You'll have to rely on others for this type of scrap. I refused e scrap in my refining venture, so I'm not very knowledgeable in that regard. LazerSteve and GSP each have extensive experience and may be able to lend their thoughts. 

Harold


----------



## teclu (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello,

Please take a look here

http://www.schmersal.net/view?lang=en&id=1152094
_* ...- 1637 With gold-plated contacts (0,3 µm), ordering suffix -1637*_ 
or here http://www.schmersal.com 

teclu


----------



## teabone (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like tungston silver alloy contacts , when contacts have a waffle appearance , usually good indication of tungston. A tough and ready contact , but not much value as scrap , unless you have tons.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Interesting link there by teclu. The company spec sheet says the contacts are silver. And then gold plated? Interesting!


----------



## butcher (Aug 23, 2009)

note the ordering suffix part #1637 is gold plated,others are not, alot of switch's relays etcetera can be ordered with different types of contacts and material makeup as different applications , current and voltages, can have failures with certain types of contact materials.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 24, 2009)

stannous will tell ya if they are worth any effort...


----------

